# Better white egg layer other than leghorns?



## AshleyFishy (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so it might just be the fact I have hatchery stock leghorns.  I'm just not happy with these girls. They are overly flighty and just plain make me nervous. Would going with a show stock or at least non-hatchery stock reduce the nervousness of this breed?

I've also been eyeing some austrawhites, might these be easier to live with? Or does anyone know of a calmer white feathered white egg layer?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 2, 2013)

I have Light Sussex and Coronation Sussex - not completely white, but darn close.  They are great big birds and totally calm and laid back - and not bad layers either.  They do go broody - some like that and some don't.  I'm okay with it...if I'm not ready for a broody hen I just break her of it and she goes back to laying.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 2, 2013)

Why do they have to be white feathered? I have CA grays that look like barred rocks and they lay white eggs and do it well. No broodiness and not flighty at all.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 2, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Why do they have to be white feath red? I have CA grays that look like barred rocks and they lay white eggs and do it well. No broodiness and not flighty at all.


For easy spotting at night, more heat resistance, aesthetics and clean looking carcass for cooking.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 2, 2013)

OK. You answered that question well enough 

All good reasons.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jul 2, 2013)

Banty Cornish lay a whiteish egg.  I would imagine the standard Cornish would be the same.


----------



## bj taylor (Jul 2, 2013)

I've got four Delaware.  they're about 5 mo now & haven't started laying yet.  they're good looking birds.  should be good layers.  they're white with some black barring.  they lay large brown eggs though - not white.  I like that they are a heritage breed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 3, 2013)

Most of your white egg layers are Mediterranean breeds... which are unbelievably flighty, nervous, and feral acting. The Ancona is a prolific white egg layer but they are mottled blk/white.

Truthfully your Med. birds are really not a dual purpose they are very small and thin, not yielding much weight, hence a carcass hardly worth bothering with.

The sussex lays a cream/tan egg and is a good size for meat also, however they do best in cool climates. 

The Blue Andalusion- "splash variety" is prolific but still very "med". 

A helpful hint... the larger the comb the better for heat.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 3, 2013)

My Hamburgs lay white eggs, and flighty as heck. I never really gave egg color and personality much thought until now. :/  Have to think about that one a bit more.

I think my favorite in personality are my EE and then the Barred Rocks.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 3, 2013)

I have decided to cycle out my current leghorns in favor of expanding my white rocks. Just had to talk hubby out of his white eggs.

I went out to feed the chickens before night and one of the barn cats followed me. . Freaked out the leghorns which freaked out all the others in turn freaked out the cat.  I am now doctoring some lovely scratches because of the incident. 

Leghorns do actually have some nice meat. They are not roasters mind you but however they make great fryers, soup and savor bake dishes. I love to grill their thighs.


----------



## Phage (May 12, 2017)

I hatched out some Trader Joe fertile eating eggs. The birds are white and lay huge white eggs daily. They look a lot like leghorns (maybe a bit fuller in the body) but are not flighty like leghorns I have had before. Pretty sure they have some leghorn in them but what else i don't know. These are just nice birds to have about.


----------



## farmerjan (May 12, 2017)

Lamonas and hollands both are a decent sized and fuller bodied bird than a leghorn and they lay white eggs.  Both have some leghorn in their background.  You were fortunate to get some fertile eggs to hatch after they were cooled for sale.  Keep the best and a male and keep hatching your own.  Try to keep at least 2 different males and not get too inbred.  Good luck.


----------

